# Freeview installer Axarquia



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey 
Can any one recommend a good freeview installer in the Axarquia/Benamargosa area
Cheers


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

WelshDeb! said:


> Hey
> Can any one recommend a good freeview installer in the Axarquia/Benamargosa area
> Cheers


Note that you cannot get the UKs "Freeview" service here in Spain. Freeview is the UK only digital terrestrial service. So you will not find ANY Freeview installers in Spain! So really avoid anyone that advertises "Freeview in Spain", as it is impossible to get!

The Spanish equivilent of Freeview is TDT - 30-40 digital Spanish channels via a TV aerial. There are no UK channels on TDT.
And so most Spanish TV installers will be able to help you out, so speak to your neighbours. If you already have a TV aerial on your house then you are almost there anyway, and may just need its polarisation changing, and a TDT receiver / set top box.

Unless you mean someone to install a free to air satellite TV system, like Freesat or Sky...(a sky box with no viewing card gets the same channels as a Freesat box!)...


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers for the reply - prob is I dont want Spanish T.V!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> Cheers for the reply - prob is I dont want Spanish T.V!


so you need a satellite system & freesat or sky as sat said

with the TDT system you can actually set many if not most programmes that were originally made in english to be watched in english though - & it's free............

but you won't get your english soaps 


and watching spanish tele does wonders for your language skills


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

WelshDeb! said:


> Hey
> Can any one recommend a good freeview installer in the Axarquia/Benamargosa area
> Cheers


Pop along to the farmers market at Trapiche on Tuesday mornings....


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes I do need wat Sat said! But he was going on abit wasn't he!!!! Lmao


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

WelshDeb! said:


> Yes I do need wat Sat said! But he was going on abit wasn't he!!!! Lmao


Well ....... he tells you all you need to know ... thats how he does things, and it's generally helpful


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Well ....... he tells you all you need to know ... thats how he does things, and it's generally helpful


Well he did tell me alot about Spanish TV! But failed to tell me where in Bena I cud get freesat telly!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> Well he did tell me alot about Spanish TV! But failed to tell me where in Bena I cud get freesat telly!


at least now you know what you need, though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

WelshDeb! said:


> Well he did tell me alot about Spanish TV! But failed to tell me where in Bena I cud get freesat telly!


If you want to watch english tv, you need to get a sat dish (one of the larger ones I believe) and a sky box. If you dont have a card to go with it then you get the basic English channels

Jo xxx


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> at least now you know what you need, though


Your rite! Hopefully I'll get to watch a bit of Enders while soaking up the sun! Lol


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

I was pointing out that you cannot get Freeivew in Spain.
If you want UK TV then ideally a satellite dish is required.
But reception of channels depends on dish size.
And not all channels on UK Freeview are available for free on satellite : Dave is free on Freeview, but is subscription on satellite.

Best way to find a good trustworthy installer is find a local neighbour with Sky / Freesat in you area and ask them.
And / or scour the expat papers in your area.

Sorry I know of some in your area, but whether I would recommend them is somehting else as I have nothing to base them on...


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

sat said:


> I was pointing out that you cannot get Freeivew in Spain.
> If you want UK TV then ideally a satellite dish is required.
> But reception of channels depends on dish size.
> And not all channels on UK Freeview are available for free on satellite : Dave is free on Freeview, but is subscription on satellite.
> ...


Ok thanks Sat  how much do u think it wud cost to av fitted? And what part of Spain are you based in?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

WelshDeb! said:


> Ok thanks Sat  how much do u think it wud cost to av fitted? And what part of Spain are you based in?


All options you require will depend on:
what size dish you have
how many receivers you want
what type of receiver you want (Freesat, Freesat HD, FreesatHD+, Sky, Sky+, Sky HD, Sky+HD, generic, Generic HD, Generic PVR)....and if you want one to read a sky card or not...

I am based a bit far away for you...but a good reminder as I had not filled in my location details on my profile - whoops!


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

sat said:


> All options you require will depend on:
> what size dish you have
> how many receivers you want
> what type of receiver you want (Freesat, Freesat HD, FreesatHD+, Sky, Sky+, Sky HD, Sky+HD, generic, Generic HD, Generic PVR)....and if you want one to read a sky card or not...
> ...


I don't really want anything fancy as I'm not living in Spain at the mo! Just the basic Tv, so I can watch the news, soaps and a few films! I don't want a full sky package! I won't pay for that in gud old blighty! I'm over in Spain for 10 days in August and I've been talking about aving English telly for 7 years, so it's about time I gt it sorted out! It's just not knowing who to trust! And I av been ripped off a few times out there Lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> All options you require will depend on:
> what size dish you have
> how many receivers you want
> what type of receiver you want (Freesat, Freesat HD, FreesatHD+, Sky, Sky+, Sky HD, Sky+HD, generic, Generic HD, Generic PVR)....and if you want one to read a sky card or not...
> ...


 and no-one had noticed for 3 years!!


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

WelshDeb! said:


> I don't really want anything fancy as I'm not living in Spain at the mo! Just the basic Tv, so I can watch the news, soaps and a few films! I don't want a full sky package! I won't pay for that in gud old blighty! I'm over in Spain for 10 days in August and I've been talking about aving English telly for 7 years, so it's about time I gt it sorted out! It's just not knowing who to trust! And I av been ripped off a few times out there Lol


As I said in my previous post - go to the farmers market in Trapiche. There you will find a company who install satellite systems. I don't think I can name them as that would be advertising. They installed my freesat system some 3 years ago. Still going strong although I believe there's possible bad news re the satellite service just around the corner!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> As I said in my previous post - go to the farmers market in Trapiche. There you will find a company who install satellite systems. I don't think I can name them as that would be advertising. They installed my freesat system some 3 years ago. Still going strong although I believe there's possible bad news re the satellite service just around the corner!


personal recommendations are encouraged from regular, established members


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

morlandg said:


> As I said in my previous post - go to the farmers market in Trapiche. There you will find a company who install satellite systems. I don't think I can name them as that would be advertising. They installed my freesat system some 3 years ago. Still going strong although I believe there's possible bad news re the satellite service just around the corner!


Hi  
Thanks for the reply, I'll definalty try down the Market as soon as i get to Spain, can you remember the name of the company and how much do u think they charge? In some of the free mags they seem to be about €300 for the basic freesat. 
Cheers


----------

